# curiosity..



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i know the topic has been beat to death but i am talking to my husband about gotti and razors edge after looking on kijiji. why are those 2 lines so freaking common? more over anything else..on 31 pages the only pit bulls are am bullies not one apbt and they are all claiming gotti or RE..i just dont get it and neither did my husband. just wondering how these lines are so huge and other lines are more confined.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My guess would be that the shelters put down the game dogs because of their DA. Since bullies often show more tolerance to other animals, they probably last longer in the shelters. Very sad.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think most BYB choice of dog is either Gotti or Razors Edge because many of the dogs have overly massive traits, which they like to see in a "big bad pitbull". Since SO many BYB's dont have very good ethics or breeding standards they overly breed there dogs and produce more puppies than they can sell. They jsut so happen to flood the internet with "RARE BLUE PIT BULL". its so annoying.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

finding a rare blue pitbull is as hard as finding a rare blue chihuhua lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What!!!??? You've seen a rare blue chihuahua???? Where? I hear they were developed in a secret underground laboratory, and they feed them diamond dust in their puppy food...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gotti and RE are both very common names easy for byb breeders to push off. The line its self is a selling tool to uneducated people. They just want what everyone else has.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I think most BYB choice of dog is either Gotti or Razors Edge because many of the dogs have overly massive traits, which they like to see in a "big bad pitbull". Since SO many BYB's dont have very good ethics or breeding standards they overly breed there dogs and produce more puppies than they can sell. They jsut so happen to flood the internet with "RARE BLUE PIT BULL". its so annoying.


that is excatly what we were talking about..some of the ones listed were ADBA registered and had the names of the sire and dam...but no one dog was not blue. i just dont get how those are the only 2 lines that are being used..what does that do to the bloodline years down the road?

we are not looking to get another dog just looking at the pet ads..was bored and we started talking about that..just wanted everyones opinion on the subject.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I think we are "years down the road" right now. I cant see Gotti or Razors Edge getting any sorrier than it is right now. There are so many scatterbred, inbred, incorrectly bred dogs in those 2 bloodlines out there. I really cant see it getting anyworse personally.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you know they are apparently so popular right now though i think it can get worse...we going to see dogs with out paws and whatnot or heads so big they need wagons to walk? sorry dont mean to sound rude i was just exaggerating my point..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are only popular to uneducated people or people wanting bullies. Very very very few of these breeders have anything of quality. People see a common name and a high price and think the dogs must be bad ass and worth that. We have some good examples of RE on this forum of what this line can produce if properly bred. But you don't see the lines used property or bred for purpose very often.

Dumae %50 RE
















Kamakazi %50 RE









These 2 are very good examples of the fact that Bloodlines arn't what matters its where the breeders are taking the bloodline.

One way to see it is these names pop out and appeal to people that don't know any better. Same as OFRN and Jeep ect appeal to game dog people, due to bloodline name and its well know. Larum, Nevada attract show people. For some reason Gotti and RE attract uneducated people and bybs.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Funny you say that no paws comment michelle. Richard Stratton writes about seeing an hsus add against dogfighting they claim fighters cut off there dogs paws in order for them to get a lower bite. This idea is as rediculous as a football player cutting off his feet to get a better block. No less than one week later he saw a dog being walked with little leather caps on his pawless front legs....


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

re and gotti are hyped up as the ultimate pit and most people who don't know nothing about dogs much less pitbulls all they here about is re gotti dogs so they think thats best and don't know any better education is the answer trying to let people know the difference


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

FloorCandy said:


> What!!!??? You've seen a rare blue chihuahua???? Where? I hear they were developed in a secret underground laboratory, and they feed them diamond dust in their puppy food...


I think what he meant was blue pits are not rare, so finding a "rare blue pitbull" is dang near impossible.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I think what he meant was blue pits are not rare, so finding a "rare blue pitbull" is dang near impossible.


LOL I know, I meant that comment to be humorous on several levels.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

:goodpost:


FloorCandy said:


> LOL I know, I meant that comment to be humorous on several levels.


Oh, I get it. :hammer:

Sorry, I'm sleepy.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lmao, yes, very hilarious.  but back on topic.....r.e./gotti dogs CAN throw out some nice/proper dogs. It's according to who is breeding, if they know what their doing or not. the lines have taken off in so many different ways. i dont think that this is what dave wilson intended......i think this is the work of byb's to the fullest. bullies can be overdone. this we can all see with our on 2 eyes,,,,,,but if their bred right, for a purpose, you get dogs like american_pit13 and couple of other members on this board. that's just my view on it. pike came from a byb.....but i just got lucky i suppose lol. hope that helps a little....its jmo. shane-pike


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Guy I work with breeds Gaff/RE pups by the shitload. Told him he was a liar for calling his big blue dogs "pit bulls". He tells me it's not lying, it's giving the people what they want. They want a big blue dog to call a "pit", he makes it possible and gets an easy $800.00 per pup for byb mutts. People want what they want, I can't disagree.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Guy I work with breeds Gaff/RE pups by the shitload. Told him he was a liar for calling his big blue dogs "pit bulls". He tells me it's not lying, it's giving the people what they want. They want a big blue dog to call a "pit", he makes it possible and gets an easy $800.00 per pup for byb mutts. People want what they want, I can't disagree.


disgusting..he is part of the problem BUT he is right also people dont know any better so they buy the "blue pit" and think its the same thing...hope at least his puppies are healthy..


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

actually.....they are pitbulls. pitbull is a generic word. plus, true r.e. dogs are imo, staff/apbt cross. the low rider bullier version has other dogs mixed up in there. and people will argue it to death,,,,but they say an amstaff is a apbt. just my 2 cents...


----------

